# Co2 Düngung mit Glucose/Traubenzucker



## scholzi (2. Apr. 2010)

Hi Leute.....
hab mal ne dumme Frage zum Thema CO2 Düngung:smoki
Also...Pflanzen sind in der Lage durch  Chlorophyll und Sonnenenergie, chemisch in Form von  Glucose, Lichtenergie zu speicher.
Als Abfallprodukt entsteht Sauerstoff (Photosynthese)
Was würde passieren wenn ich nun Glucose(Traubenzucker) als CO2 Depot in den Teich legen würde?
Rein theoretisch wird Glucose unter Sauerstoffverbrauch von Bakterien nur zu CO2 und Wasser abgebaut!
Aber liebe Chemiker hier, zerreißt mich nicht gleich für die dumme Frage


----------



## Eugen (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Co2 Düngung mit Glucose/Traubenzucker*



scholzi schrieb:


> Was würde passieren wenn ich nun Glucose(Traubenzucker) als CO2 Depot in den Teich legen würde?



Dein Teichwasser würde süß schmecken 

Nee,im Ernst.
Theoretisch hast du schon recht, praktisch läuft sowas - relativ kompliziert - in den Pflanzenzellen ab und nicht im freien Wasser.


----------



## Christian und Frauke (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Co2 Düngung mit Glucose/Traubenzucker*

Hallo Robert,
ich kenne das noch aus Aquaruimzeiten mit Hefe u.s.w.es funzt tatsächlich für kurze Zeit
aber bei 23 m³ wirst Du keine Chance haben das umzusetzen.
Das was ins Wasser einbracht wird wird durch die Wasserbewegung durch die Pumpe oder nur den Wind sofort wieder ausgetrieben


----------



## scholzi (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Co2 Düngung mit Glucose/Traubenzucker*

 ihr zwei....
klar ist Photosynthese ein komplizierter Prozess aber die Zersetzung von Traubenzucker doch eher nicht
Wie nutzt denn die Pflanze ihren chemischen Lichtenergievorrat (Glucose) 
.
Es wäre auch zu schön gewesen, man lege einfach 25 kg Traubenzucker in den Teich und alle Probleme mit CO2 sind Geschichte.
.
Klar, wenns so einfach wäre, würden es ja schon viele so machen
Große Filteranlagen(Wasserbewegung) und viel Pflanzen vertragen sich einfach nicht:smoki
. 
Wo liegt denn der goldene Mittelweg zwischen Sauerstoffanreicherung durch geplätscher zB für Koi und  CO2 austreiben für Pflanzen.
(ich glaub die Frage kann eh keiner beantworten)
Hab ich viele Unterwasserpflanzen, bräuchte ich nicht durch geplätscher Sauerstoff anreichern und würde dadurch mehr CO2 zu Verfügung haben, 
das wiederum von viel Fisch im Wasser produziert wird , die wiederum mehr Sauerstoff verbrauchen.


----------

